# 2006 Roar Region 5 Carpet 0n-road Championships



## Shane R (Oct 7, 2005)

*2006 Roar Region 5 Carpet 0n-road Championships March 25th & 26th*

2006 Roar Region 5 Carpet 0n-road Championships at Intense Raceway Park - Dekalb IL. March 25 & March 26

Illinois · Indiana · Kentucky · Michigan · Ohio · Wisconsin

I will post schedule and flyer in the next couple days.

www.intenseracewaypark.com


----------



## WALLSTREET (Jan 25, 2006)

Alright the dates and classes are set. who all is going to come out to the regional ?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

IRP is the bizzomb, dawgses... :freak:


----------



## WALLSTREET (Jan 25, 2006)

bump up


----------



## WALLSTREET (Jan 25, 2006)

this race needs to get a sticky also so it stays at the top. This is a regional race and alot of the racers that frequent this message board are from the areas this regional covers


----------



## WALLSTREET (Jan 25, 2006)

come on guys lets keep this up top


----------



## Diggity Designs (Dec 7, 2004)

Diggity Designs would like to bring a couple drivers there... what is the sign up count? went to your site and you didnt have a sign up sheet available?? Let us know, thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, who all is going to be there? Anyone from the east side of MI, shoot me an e-mail. [email protected]


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Guys, the flyer is here!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=103937


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

ttt yallz


----------



## westendorfy (Jan 2, 2006)

greg my wife and i want to go. But how much is a one race ROAR membership? Will there be a good stocker 12th turnout?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The one weekend membership is $15. That track usually has a decent 1/12 turnout week to week.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

wessy-dorf, shoot me an e-mail, [email protected]


----------



## Shane R (Oct 7, 2005)

Travelodge
1116 West Lincoln Hwy. (rt. 38)
Dekalb, IL. 60115
Tel (815) 756-3398

Mention "Intense Raceway Park" for room rates of $49.99 for 2 person double

Rooms have Coffee makers, Mini refrigerators, & Microwave

Location is less than 5 miles from the track


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Kev, I'll talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is there going to be anyone running mod?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

I hope so, Billy Easton has come down a few times, Jucha has started racing again. Some of the locals will probably be up for it too. See if you can get some of the MI dudes who race mod to come down with you ...


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

ttt fo shizzy


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'll see what I can do....


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

to the top


----------



## Shane R (Oct 7, 2005)

Schedule for next weekend:

March 24th - Practice 12:00pm - 9:00pm
March 25th - Doors open 9:00am, racing will start at 12:00pm
March 26th - Doors open 9:00am, racing will start at 11:00am


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Practice starts this Friday!!!!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Regionals this weekend!!!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

That's what you think!


----------

